# What food is your town/region/country famous for?



## JeffInChi (Oct 27, 2009)

Just reading another thread over here and I couldn't decide if I would rather have some pizza or a italian breaded steak sandwhich.

Then I thought how great it was to have an option of both. At least thats one good thing about living in Chicago.


Chicago is known for pizza, super thin crust and deep dish. Thin crust is usually cut up into squares here, which some people think is odd (I guess they've only seen the triangle slices). 

Chicago also has great beef sandwhiches, I like the combo (beef and sausage) with mozzarella cheese and hot giardiniera.

Also something that we're not too famous for (maybe?) but I can only find here, Italian breaded steak sandwhiches. Fairly thin italian beef breaded and deep fried and served with marinara sauce, cheese and choice of hot or mild peppers on soft french/hoagie type bread. Anyone have something like this anywhere else?

The last Chicago style food is the Chicago style hot dog. 100% pure beef (usually vienna beef) with *just* cooked onions and yellow mustard, not the dijon mustard thats on a New York hot dog. To add ketchup on this style hotdog is an *insult*, and they'll even _cuss you out_ if you order a dog with ketchup from one joint on the northside of the city, I've been there and have seen it firsthand. 

*So what food/dish/style is your city/state/country known for?*


----------



## Barbarian (Oct 27, 2009)

Toasted Ravioli
Gooey Butter Cake
Pork Steaks
Provel Cheese
Slingers

We also have very thin pizza sliced into squares.


EDIT: I found a link describing some of those I mentioned.
http://stlplaces.com/stl_foods/


----------



## rm183 (Oct 27, 2009)

Texas BBQ!! If you've had it anywhere else, it (*ahem*) AIN'T BBQ!!!


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 27, 2009)

Where I live now? Fatty greasy junk food.


----------



## oronocova (Oct 27, 2009)

Not in my town but close enough.

Oh, and if you are ever through Bristol VA/TN or Kingsport or Johnson City you would be doing yourself a disservice if you did not stop at Pal's.


----------



## G1K (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd have to say Buffalo Wings.


R


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 27, 2009)

New Haven: Pizza (first made in the US at Pepe's Pizza on Wooster St.). The clams casino or sausage and peppers pies are to die for. There has been a line outside this place continuously for as far as I can remember. Even though New Haven is a small city, it has fantastic food of a great many nationalities because of the international presence of Yale University.

Connecticut: Great seafood, esp. clam chowder (don't even think about asking which kind!) and lobster rolls (the kind where the picked lobster meat is sauteed in butter and served hot in a toasted/grilled hotdog roll (not the kind where the lobster is mixed with mayo and served cold like a chicken salad).

Man, now I'm hungry, too!


----------



## Larbo (Oct 27, 2009)

Porkroll...sliced about 1/2inch thick cooked on the grill with cheese on a fresh roll.... YUM


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 27, 2009)

Now, Sourdough Bread, Acme Bakery is the best IMHO and Crab Cioppino.
Before, Soft Pretzels and Cheesteaks from Pat's.

That's San Francisco and Philadelphia for those that don't know.


----------



## JeffInChi (Oct 27, 2009)

rm183 said:


> Texas BBQ!! If you've had it anywhere else, it (*ahem*) AIN'T BBQ!!!



Let me ask you a question, I've heard people from the south call *pulled pork*, like on a pulled pork sandwhich "BBQ", is that what you mean? Or do you mean anything that you put on a barbeque grill?

Up here its a pulled pork sandwhich, either soaked in BBQ sauce on a thick bun or louisiana style with a mustard/bbq style sauce on an onion roll.

French fries n gravy, didn't know it had a french name to it, interesting.

Toasted Ravioli? lobster meat that is sauteed in butter and served hot in a toasted/grilled hotdog roll? Those sound real good to me.

A lot of stuff I've never heard before, I'd like to try a lot of these.:thumbsup:

Keep the foods comin!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## nbp (Oct 27, 2009)

Your northern neighbor, Milwaukee. 

When I think Wisconsin, I think of three things I really love: beer, brats, and cheese. And frozen custard too. You can't get the same variety of those things in a lot of other places; I feel bad for those who only have ice cream, no custard, or only a couple kinds of cheese in the grocery store, or no microbreweries nearby. We have whole stores devoted to cheese. And you could drink a different beer brewed in this state every day for the rest of your life and probably never drink the same one twice. Delicious!

I'm sure some other Milwaukeean will say 'oh we have such and such, how could you not mention these things', but those are staples in my opinion.


----------



## FredericoFreire (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/List of Brazilian DishesList of Brazilian Dishes from Wikipedia


----------



## guardpost3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> New Haven: Pizza (first made in the US at Pepe's Pizza on Wooster St.). The clams casino or sausage and peppers pies are to die for. There has been a line outside this place continuously for as far as I can remember. Even though New Haven is a small city, it has fantastic food of a great many nationalities because of the international presence of Yale University.



this makes me miss CT, I love Pepe's, its worth standing in line for an hour, have you tried the one in Fairfield yet? 

speaking of Fairfield CT, my home town, Rawley's drive-in is a landmark, with the best hot dogs ive ever eaten. deep fried then grilled on a buttered roll with the works!

but where i live now is famous for LOBSTAH! 

man, im hungry thinking of all this good food, good thing i just finished a batch of moose chili!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 27, 2009)

New Orleans is probably most famous for *Cajun Food* but IMO that's a product of poor advertising trying to capitalize on how hot everything Cajun has been for the last 20-30 years. The food in N.O. is far more complicated than that.

For my money the best that the city has to serve is a combination of traditional *Italian style foods* twisted with a more modern *Cajun* bent. This might not be obvious to outsiders but it's everywhere when you start looking for it. 

Remember, the reason that the French Quarter is so "quaint" is because for the first half of the 20th century it was an Italian slum. That's why it wasn't bulldozed and rebuilt like so many old parts of other cities. It is also why the Italian cuisine is such a big part of the food here.

A good example would be *crawfish tasso linguine.* It is a classic Italian cream reduction sauce made with two Cajun favorites and a different set of spices. Tasso is a type of smoked, spiced pork (not ham) that is only made in this region. I know a bar that makes their own tasso in their courtyard. 

The point I'm trying to make is that it's very easy to go into a joint and order a burger or the calamari and *totally miss* items on the menu that may actually be world class and good enough to be able to 'carry their own weight' anywhere on earth. There are many of these twisted Italian/Cajun dishes *lurking all over the city.* They are some of the best we have to offer.

It's made me a better cook. 



JeffInChi said:


> Let me ask you a question, I've heard people from the south call *pulled pork*, like on a pulled pork sandwhich "BBQ", is that what you mean? Or do you mean anything that you put on a barbeque grill?
> 
> Up here its a pulled pork sandwhich, either soaked in BBQ sauce on a thick bun or louisiana style with a mustard/bbq style sauce on an onion roll...


Where I live a *pulled* meat is one that has been pulled from the bone, usually referring to pork or smoked chicken. Not to be confused with *debris,* which are chunks of meat that fall to the platter while carving, as in *debris sandwich.*


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 27, 2009)

Moonshine.


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 27, 2009)

Fantastic Deer Jerky!


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 27, 2009)

Beaver tails


----------



## C4LED (Oct 28, 2009)

MD = Blue Crabs, Rockfish and Oysters (though these are becoming rare now).

Regarding the quote below... I wish you hadn't mentioned this! Nowhere to get this around here.



Sub_Umbra said:


> A good example would be *crawfish tasso linguine.* It is a classic Italian cream reduction sauce made with two Cajun favorites and a different set of spices. Tasso is a type of smoked, spiced pork (not ham) that is only made in this region.[/B]


----------



## orbital (Oct 28, 2009)

+

Johnsonville Brats is just down the road.
Sargento Cheese is even closer. _+ there are many producers to mention_
Half the US beer is brewed an hour away in Milwaukee {Beer City USA:}*

 bratwurst, beer & cheese...*







Ya'der**

Add: I almost forgot the Friday Fish Fry*
*


----------



## javajoe (Oct 28, 2009)

C4LED said:


> MD = Blue Crabs, Rockfish and Oysters (though these are becoming rare now).
> 
> Regarding the quote below... I wish you hadn't mentioned this! Nowhere to get this around here.


 
I live near Baltimore MD and can add Old Bay seasoning, Crab Cakes, and Berger cookies


----------



## strinq (Oct 28, 2009)

Malaysia

Char Kuey Teow - fried noodles with prawns, lard, bean sprouts etc
Nasi Lemak - Fatty rice with sambal (a type of hot sauce), anchovies, peanuts, cucumber
Roti Canai - A kind of bread but can be cooked with almost anything. Dough is fried on a pan. Famous ones: Banana, egg, sardines, butter, sugar, anything!
Bak Kut Teh - pork boiled in soup with lots of herbs (many restaurants guard their recipes jealously). Dry variants are getting popular. 

It's just a land of food! 

We have a saying here, Malaysians eat one time a day. All the time!


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 28, 2009)

Here in Iowa we are famous for bad food


----------



## compasillo (Oct 28, 2009)

In southern Spain we have a variety of dishes and wines not easy to find elsewehere... 

If you want to take a look 

http://www.gospain.org/cooking/andalusi.htm 

Cheers !


----------



## Mike Painter (Oct 28, 2009)

The famed San Francisco columnist Herb Caen made Chico, California noted for the cheese found in the gourmet food sections of the town. Velveeta cheese...
Something the town is not famous for, but should be is the pistachio nut. Several varieties were brought here around 1940 by a man named Whitehouse and over the course of some 20 years he developed the variety used almost exclusively here in the USA. (Just learned from a Modern Marvels episode on Hulu.com)


----------



## Patriot (Oct 28, 2009)

Sgt.LED, yours caused me to bark out in laughter. I loved it man!






Arizona is big on various styles of Mexican food.

After that would be traditional steak grilling and other outdoor BBQ foods.

Lastly, you can order rattlesnake at several places, in case you've ever wondered if it really tasted like chicken. My own opinion of it... it's pretty close to Crocodile Dundee's opinion of medium rare goanna in the first movie. "you can live on it, but it tastes like .... " You have to be really hungry or use a lot of sauces and seasoners.


----------



## nbp (Oct 28, 2009)

> Posted by Orbital:
> 
> Johnsonville Brats is just down the road.
> Sargento Cheese is even closer. _+ there are many producers to mention_
> ...


*
*

Orbital, you picked the same three things I picked above! Where are you from? You must be close! I'm in Slinger, about 30 min NW of Milwaukee. 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lumenz (Oct 28, 2009)

The martini. :twothumbs


----------



## nisshin (Oct 29, 2009)

Nagoya, Japan:

Kishimen - something like ramen, but with flat noodles.
Uiro - kind of a sweet, soft dumpling.
Miso katsu - deep fried pork served with a salty miso sauce.
Tenmusu - rice balls with a tempura center.
Tebasaki - teriyaki-based chicken wings.
Ebisenbei - shrimp rice crackers.
Nagoya Cochin - really expensive chicken!


----------



## orbital (Oct 29, 2009)

nbp said:


> *
> *
> 
> Orbital, you picked the same three things I picked above! Where are you from? You must be close! I'm in Slinger, about 30 min NW of Milwaukee.
> :wave: :wave:



+

Outside Plymouth,..:wave:hiya

Remember those _maps _as a kid where it showed well-known items from your area/state,
..well, that's what I was thinking when I said brats, beer & cheese ect.

Funny thing is, all true.


----------



## rizky_p (Oct 29, 2009)

i lives in indonesia being country rich in spices, there are many dishes unique to the region probably to many to list here. 

Here is a wiki link to guide you.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesian_cuisine


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 29, 2009)

Hops in the US Northwest:

Important production centers are the Hallertau Valley in Germany (which, in 2006, had more hop-growing area than any other country in the world),[6] and the Yakima (Washington) and Willamette (Oregon) valleys in the United States.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hops

_Humulus lupulus_ is a fast-growing, cone-bearing vine that grows best near the 45th parallel -- and north of the equator that runs right through Oregon. of the North and South hemispheres. The [U.S. Pacific] Northwest grows about a quarter of the world's hops
http://blog.oregonlive.com/thebeerhere/2009/10/post_10.html

Therefore,

Oregon = Craft Beers


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken fried steak
Blue & Gold Sausage (made in Jones, Oklahoma)
Some pretty darn good BBQ, too


Still, I envy people in Wisconsin their beer, cheese, and brats.


----------



## LumenHound (Oct 29, 2009)

For south central Canada two that come to mind are maple syrup and poutine.

Poutine fans will tell you that it's a complete food group all on it's own.

The best poutine I've ever had was in Ottawa down by the Rideau Canal.


----------



## LEDobsession (Oct 29, 2009)

LumenHound said:


> For south central Canada two that come to mind are maple syrup and poutine.
> 
> Poutine fans will tell you that it's a complete food group all on it's own.
> 
> The best poutine I've ever had was in Ottawa down by the Rideau Canal.



I had never heard of poutine until I lived in Calgary this summer. Dang that stuff is good!

My little city in northern Utah is quite famous for its fruit and more especially, Peaches. Peaches thrive on the rocky soil we have here. Brigham City, the town just to the north of us, even has an annual "Peach Days" celebration.


----------



## nbp (Oct 29, 2009)

> orbital said:
> 
> 
> > +
> ...



Hey that's close by! 

****Thread hi-jack alert****
I've seen quite a few people from around SE WI and other parts of the state on here, I can't think of them all now...Carpe Diem is close I know. Has anyone ever organized a get-together in WI? Might be fun. Just curious. 
***Hi-Jack over***

Back to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 29, 2009)

Eastern Carolina barbecue. And this is pulled pork, ideally directly from the pig as it cooks over hardwood coals. Finish it up with an RC Cola and a Moon Pie.

Geoff


----------



## ypsifly (Oct 29, 2009)

Northern MI has the pasty, pronounced Pah-stee. Its like a Sheppard's Pie. When the Upper Peninsula was settled mining was a major industry that attracted skilled miners from Cornwall. The wives would make pastys for the miners who would heat them over a fire on their shovels.

In Detroit we have our version of coney dogs. The best are made with Dearborn Sausage skinless franks on a Brown's hotdog bun with Detroit Chili, shredded cheddar and diced onions. Up in Flint they have a similar version that uses a loose ground beef in lieu of the chili.

Then there's a good old Michigan perch fry. We have an awesome supply of large tasty perch. Especially in Lake St. Clair. The local Walleye are equally awesome.

If you like Arabic food, come to my town. Dearborn has one of if not the largest Arab populations outside of the Middle East and they brought some great cuisine with them. Shish tawook, kibbe, stuffed grape leaves, chicken schwarma, hummus...just outside the comfort zone for most but if you take the plunge you will not regret it. A place that my GF and I frequent, Al Amir, was recently featured on Food Network.

Oh and since beer has been mentioned, Michigan OWNS the craft beer scene. Bell's, Founders, Short's, Left Brain, Kuhnhenn's, Arbor Brewing, Jolly Pumpkin (I dare you to find someone in North America who does French Farmhouse styles better in North America), Arcadia, New Holland, Motor City Brewing Works, Atwater Block...I could go on.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 30, 2009)

Coffee milk, Chowdah and Clam Cakes.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 30, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Coffee milk


:thumbsup: I like that quite a bit, but don't really see that here in the West.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 30, 2009)

We can always work out some kind of flashlight for coffee milk payment plan...:devil:


----------



## daimleramg (Oct 30, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> Where I live now? Fatty greasy junk food.


 
Thats the wrong answer...

You should know this, montreal smoked meat sandwich piled high with smoked meat similar to pastrami, brisket, salt beef and corned beef.

http://images.google.ca/images?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=5&ved=0CCMQsAQwBA


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 30, 2009)

Pavlova and kiwifruit, often together.


----------



## daimleramg (Oct 30, 2009)

TorchBoy said:


> Pavlova and kiwifruit, often together.


 

How about New Zealand meat pies?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_and_New_Zealand_meat_pie


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 30, 2009)

Mm, yum. I can't believe that other places don't have the good old pie.



> Australians consume an average of 12 meat pies each per year. The average consumption of meat pies in New Zealand is higher at 15 per person per year.



I suppose the pasty fills the role (no pun intended) in some places. Mrs Mac pies is perhaps the second most common pie here. They're made in Australia. :wave:


----------



## JeffInChi (Oct 30, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Coffee milk, Chowdah and Clam Cakes.



coffee milk?

I'll take some!

Sounds like it'd mix well with some Baileys or Kahlua, any bartenders out there?


----------



## Sigman (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd have to say 5 varieties of wild salmon, halibut, king crab, dungeness crab...moose, caribou, reindeer, & bear if you have a source.


----------



## gcbryan (Oct 31, 2009)

This is the kind of food I grew up with in Goldsboro, NC. Seattle isn't really famous for any food as far as I'm concerned.

I could live without the RC Cola though (too watered down)!

I also learned that BBQ is not the sauce but it's actually the indirect heat cooking method. Oh, and don't forget the hush puppies please!



Flying Turtle said:


> Eastern Carolina barbecue. And this is pulled pork, ideally directly from the pig as it cooks over hardwood coals. Finish it up with an RC Cola and a Moon Pie.
> 
> Geoff


----------



## skillet (Oct 31, 2009)

SlawBurgers and "Ski" (it's a Soda type drink)


----------



## sebast (Nov 18, 2009)

Snails and frogs


----------



## daimleramg (Nov 18, 2009)

sebast said:


> Snails and frogs


 

I have had periwinkles which is a form of sea snails, there is a show on tv called 1000 ways to die and 2 people died by eating raw snails. If you do not cook snails they carry a parasite called cantonese bloodworm that can enter the bloodstream and settle in the brain.

take a look...

http://www.spike.com/video/brain-worms/3118180


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 19, 2009)

Ramona, California used to be the turkey capital of the world. Next week it'll be the turkey killing capital of the world (Thanksgiving). There's a town about 20 miles to the east that has the best apple pies (probably in the world). Julian is known for their apples and pie. The apples grow small but have the same amount of sugar as a large apple. This makes them much more sweet without having to add any sugar to the pies. The best places to get their pies are Mom's Pies and Julian Pie Company. On a weekend, it's not uncommon for there to be a line of people out the door waiting half an hour to pay about $15 per pie at Mom's. One town closer, Santa Ysabel, has Dudley's Bakery which has all sorts of breads and pastries. One of their best sellers is their fruit bars. They are similar to fruit cake but much more edible and tasty. 

In San Diego county, we have plenty of places with good Mexican and Chinese food as well as lots of burger joints and steak houses. Pinnacle Peak is probably the best steak house I have been to. The closest one to home is in Santee. If you go there, don't wear a tie. They will actually cut it off your neck and hang it up on the wall and use it instead of wallpaper.


----------



## Owen (Nov 19, 2009)

For Southerners, our food isn't about a particular dish, it's a way of life. 
Home cooked meals with vegetables fresh from the garden, freshly ground corn meal, fried everything, buttered everything, deviled eggs, black-eyed peas, sweet corn, sweet potatoes, pot roast with carrots and potatoes, and wash it all down with sweet tea. Fried okra, fried catfish with hush puppies and homemade fries, fried cornbread, fried green tomatoes, fried apple pie, fried zucchini, fried salmon patties. Pepper sauce and collard greens, turnip greens with bacon, and pour the pot liquor on your cornbread. Ooooh:mecry: 
I've had the duck in a 5 star restaurant, ribs that were falling off the bone, filet mignon that fell apart when you swished your tongue back and forth, and I'd still rather eat at my grandmother's house than anywhere else. Her generation still cooks for a party of four as if they're an army that's been working in the field all day, too, so you can take plenty home for later!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 19, 2009)

Owen said:


> For Southerners, our food isn't about a particular dish, it's a way of life.
> Home cooked meals with vegetables fresh from the garden, freshly ground corn meal, fried everything, buttered everything, deviled eggs, black-eyed peas, sweet corn, sweet potatoes, pot roast with carrots and potatoes, and wash it all down with sweet tea. Fried okra, fried catfish with hush puppies and homemade fries, fried cornbread, fried green tomatoes, fried apple pie, fried zucchini, fried salmon patties. Pepper sauce and collard greens, turnip greens with bacon, and pour the pot liquor on your cornbread. Ooooh:mecry:
> I've had the duck in a 5 star restaurant, ribs that were falling off the bone, filet mignon that fell apart when you swished your tongue back and forth, and I'd still rather eat at my grandmother's house than anywhere else. Her generation still cooks for a party of four as if they're an army that's been working in the field all day, too, so you can take plenty home for later!



Sounds more like a way of death, by heart attack. But that's the best way to go, dying after enjoying food heaven.


----------



## Owen (Nov 19, 2009)

You've got to work it off! 
But yeah, we're like the Spartans...except they wanted to die in battle after killing a ton of enemies. We want to die at the table, but not 'til after dessert. 

btw, barring accidents, my family all live to be 85-100.


----------



## Linger (Nov 19, 2009)

there's a version of ground cherries that grow wild. Kale and rhubarb, and ditch weed, grow well also.
Wild berries up at my cottage and I've tapped the sugar maple and boiled down the syrup. So *Maple Syrup*, though national, is definitely a our speciality.
Beaver Tails? Anyone? like a waffle but big, flat...


----------



## Glasstream15 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here in the Oldest City our most distinctive local dish would be Minorcan Chowder. Heavy on the Datil Pepper. And, of course, Datil Peppers. 

The Oldest City in The United States, 444 years and going strong, has such a diverse heritage that it's hard to pick something, besides the chowder, that is unique. We have Spanish, British, Italian, Greek, Mediteranian Islands, African and a hodge podge of people from all over the USA. And Datil Peppers were brought by the Minorcans back in 1777 when they came during the British period of our history.

And St. Augustine is known for FRESH sea food, right off the boats.


----------



## Dods60 (Nov 19, 2009)

vegemite!
Guess were i'm from?


----------



## Squidboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Well Scotlands rather famous for its Haggis and deep fried Mars Bars

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haggis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep-fried_Mars_Bar

I like the haggis and a good one is from McSween in edinburgh and they actually do a vegitarian one now too (made from the heart, liver and lungs of vegitables I presume).

The deep fried mars bar usually guarantees a heart attack on a second helping.


Scotland - were most food is based on a dare !


----------



## Dods60 (Nov 19, 2009)

TorchBoy said:


> Pavlova and kiwifruit, often together.


 
the Kiwi's are proud of the pav! 
i love to wind you guys up by saying the pav is Aussie! the funniest part is, most Australians think it is from Australia!


----------



## macemagnus (Nov 19, 2009)

It would be side of Bjare pork, stuffed with (California) prunes. Basted, honey-glased and... to die for:thumbsup:

Lovingly made by Heberleins, Forslov, Bjare, Sweden.
Their _Rackebajsare _cured sausage is a killer to:devil:

Thanks for the prunes btw:wave:

/mace


----------



## MorePower (Nov 19, 2009)

ypsifly said:


> Oh and since beer has been mentioned, Michigan OWNS the craft beer scene.



Yeah.... nope. Michigan has some good breweries, but it's Wisconsin FTW when it comes to beer.

When it comes to craft breweries / microbrews / macrobrews, Wisconsin is a powerhouse. Within easy driving distance of Madison, you've got Capital Brewery, New Glarus Brewery, Lake Louie, Ale Asylum, Gray's, Esser's Mount Horeb Brewing, etc. Then in the Milwaukee area you find the Lakefront Brewery, Sprecher, and it almost goes without saying, Miller. Elsewhere in the state you find Leinenkugels, Steven's Point Brewing, Central Waters, and any number of brew pubs making and selling their own beer on the premises.

Brats and cheese are good, too, but BEER is number one in my mind.

orbital and nbp, if you can find Capital Autumnal Fire in stores near you, I recommend you try some. It's a bit expensive, but delicious.



orbital said:


> +
> 
> Johnsonville Brats is just down the road.
> Sargento Cheese is even closer. _+ there are many producers to mention_
> ...





nbp said:


> When I think Wisconsin, I think of three things I really love: beer, brats, and cheese. And frozen custard too. You can't get the same variety of those things in a lot of other places; I feel bad for those who only have ice cream, no custard, or only a couple kinds of cheese in the grocery store, or no microbreweries nearby. We have whole stores devoted to cheese. And you could drink a different beer brewed in this state every day for the rest of your life and probably never drink the same one twice. Delicious!


----------



## Ging (Nov 19, 2009)

Yorkshire has the Yorkshire Pudding, Wensleydale cheese and my personal favourite Henderson's relish (its like Wostershire source but with out the anchovies) and is only know about in Sheffield :naughty:


----------



## Dave Keith (Nov 19, 2009)

Dr. Pepper is a soft drink that is usually a love it/hate it beverage. Although invented at a drugstore in Waco, TX , the oldest Dr. Pepper bottling plant in the country is located about 15 miles from me in Dublin, TX and still uses Imperial Pure Cane sugar rather than HFC, and bottles it on-site. Only distributed in a fairly small radius from Dublin, people come from all over the state, and even from other states to pick up some.


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 19, 2009)

Dekalb, Illinois (the city next to mine, and home of N.I.U.) is the birthplace of Beer Nuggets. Most every pizza place around here makes them. They are just little nuggets (about the size of chicken nuggets) of fried pizza dough, served with pizza sauce to dip them in. Yummy!


----------



## es2qy (Nov 20, 2009)

Garbage burrito!


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I live in Hanover Virginia and we are famous for Hanover tomatoes and Smithfield hams and a couple other things I think... Ohh yea I think were famous for bad drivers too!!! Seriously if your ever anywhere near Richmond Virginia and it starts raining or snowing just a little bit get off the road as soon as possible!!! People will drop their speed by 20mph and start wrecking!!!


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 20, 2009)

well around here, its gonna be Coca-Cola, Chattanooga is home to the first bottling plant, and of course the Moon Pie.


----------



## The Dane (Nov 21, 2009)

Amongst others:

Danish






Carlsberg





Vestas





Lego





Helena Christensen





B & O


----------



## daimleramg (Nov 21, 2009)

The Dane said:


> Amongst others:
> 
> 
> 
> Helena Christensen


 


I may have to relocate, any good jobs there? lol


----------



## Culhain (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm from Columbus, Ohio.

We lay claim to the world's first fast food restaurant chain:
http://www.whitecastle.com/

Of course followed by our local favorite fast food:
http://www.wendys.com/

Marzetti's salad dressings started here as a spin off from the Marzetti Restaurant.

http://www.marzetti.com/

One of the Marzetti clan, Johnny, created the recipe for our local version of hamburger macaroni goulash. In his honor we call the dish Johnny Marzetti.

Columbus also lays claim to having more pizza shops than Rome.


----------



## tsmith35 (Nov 21, 2009)

My country is famous for junk food. And hamburgers.


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 22, 2009)

You eat wind turbines and Lego in Denmark? That's hard core!


----------



## daimleramg (Nov 22, 2009)

TorchBoy said:


> You eat wind turbines and Lego in Denmark? That's hard core!


 

Look on the bright side he gets to eat Helena Christensen.... lol


----------



## Egsise (Nov 22, 2009)

Reindeer stew :santa:


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Nov 22, 2009)

Here in Oregon, it's BBQ'd Sasquatch. A very RARE and expensive delicacy, to be sure.



Seriously, I understand the microbrews and wines from this area are good. I don't drink so I can't comment on them. I can comment on the salmon, though. A little butter and pepper on the inside, prop it up in front of the campfire until the skin turns golden brown. Peel the skin off and squeeze some lemon on. Good eating w/ a baked potato and some corn on the cob. It's even good wrapped in foil with butter and pepper and wired to the exhausted manifold of your truck or a suitable piece of equipment. Redneck dining, at it's finest.

:buddies:


----------



## KD5XB (Nov 22, 2009)

New Mexico is known for CHILE. Nope, not Texas-style chili, CHILE. Hot or mild, red or green, it doesn't matter, it's great.

Put both red AND green on your dish and they call it "CHRISTMAS"!

I used to live in North Carolina, and the Sanitary Fish Market/Restaurant was the best!

Before North Carolina, I lived in South Texas, and the BBQ and Tex-Mex were just wonderful! No place else does BBQ the same way. In fact, if you get BBQ in the southeast, you'll get some kind of meat mush that's been chopped so small you can just about DRINK it!


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 23, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Sounds more like a way of death, by heart attack. But that's the best way to go, dying after enjoying food heaven.



Nah, we southerners are used to it, all the hard livin makes us tough, my entire family has lived into their nineties, barring world wars, fueds, and the occasional wrapping of a Corvette around a tree.


----------



## Launch Mini (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, not technically my "home town" , but close to where our cabin is, is home of NANAIMO BARS and Pamela Anderson.
http://www.joyofbaking.com/NanaimoBars.html

I won't post a link to the other, as we'll keep this a PG site.


----------



## Onuris (Nov 23, 2009)

The Dane said:


> Amongst others:
> 
> 
> Helena Christensen



Yummy, I'd eat it. :naughty:

Here in NW IN,  Orville Redenbacher popcorn, Steelworker's sandwich, persimmon pudding, sugar cream pie, blueberries.


----------



## The Black Knight (Nov 24, 2009)

Here in Grand Rapids we have the 5/3 Burger offered at the local minor league baseball stadium.
Start with an 8-inch sesame seed bun that requires 1 pound of dough and is made specially for the Whitecaps by Nantucket Baking Co. of Grand Rapids.
Spoon on nearly a cup of chili and place five one-third pound hamburger patties on top of that. (Get it, 5/3 pounds of beef for the Fifth Third Burger?)
Add five slices of American cheese and liberal doses of salsa, nacho cheese and Fritos. Top it off with lettuce, tomato and sour cream, and you have a burger that can be sliced with a pizza cutter and feed four people for $20. Jalapenos are optional.
In addition to more than 4,800 calories, the Fifth Third Burger contains nearly 300 grams of fat, 744 milligrams of cholesterol and more than 10,000 milligrams of sodium.


----------



## flashlite (Nov 24, 2009)

About 80% of all pretzels consumed in the US annually are made within a 50 mile radius of my house. We're also the originators of the shoofly pie and the whoopie pie. Of course I'm talking about the Lancaster Pennsylvania Dutch Country.


----------



## JeffInChi (Nov 25, 2009)

The Black Knight said:


> Here in Grand Rapids we have the 5/3 Burger offered at the local minor league baseball stadium.
> Start with an 8-inch sesame seed bun that requires 1 pound of dough and is made specially for the Whitecaps by Nantucket Baking Co. of Grand Rapids.
> Spoon on nearly a cup of chili and place five one-third pound hamburger patties on top of that. (Get it, 5/3 pounds of beef for the Fifth Third Burger?)
> Add five slices of American cheese and liberal doses of salsa, nacho cheese and Fritos. Top it off with lettuce, tomato and sour cream, and you have a burger that can be sliced with a pizza cutter and feed four people for $20. Jalapenos are optional.
> In addition to more than 4,800 calories, the Fifth Third Burger contains nearly 300 grams of fat, 744 milligrams of cholesterol and more than 10,000 milligrams of sodium.


 
Is that one of those meals that is free if you can eat it all in one sitting? Has anyone ever eaten it by themselves?


----------

